# Sheepshaver installation pas à pas



## ptitphoque (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
je vois que certains ont réussi à installer sheepshaver sur leur mac, moi je galère comme c'est pas possible, bien que suivant les instructions trouvées sur internet, j'en ai même traduite une d'anglais en français, mais résultat égale zéro.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider pour installer sheepshaver point par point pour pouvoir faire tourner mac os 9, sur un MacBook Pro intel avec Léopard.
Actuellement j'utilise Classic sur iBoob G4, donc utilisation de 2 ordi c'est pas le top!
merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2009)

Tu as trouvé celui ci, sur internet ?

Cela dit, les émulateurs d'anciens Mac, c'est pas dans "Applications", mais dans "Classic Mac" qu'on en parle. On y va !


----------



## PeterPeterson (8 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous !

Je remonte ce topic, plusieurs années sont passées depuis. Je cherche à ouvrir une app à environnement OS9, alors évidemment j'ai pensé à SheepShaver, mais seulement l'application refuse de marcher (le .app s'ouvre et ferme instantanément) 

Je suis sur un iMac  OS X El Capitan 10.11.2.

Quelqu'un aurait-t-il une idée sur ce problème ? Est-ce que SheepShaver ne fonctionne plus dépasser les OS10.9 ? il y a-t-il une autre application permettant la lecture des environnement Classic ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2016)

Ici, tu as un tutorial qui a l'air pas trop mal et, surtout, récent (en anglois).

Reste qu'il n'est pas impossible que les restrictions successives liées à la sécurité apportées à OS X empêchent le bon fonctionnement de l'émulateur.


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2016)

Dans ce cas tu installes Sheepshaver dans une VM d'un OS X plus ancien


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2016)

Salut *Peter*.

«Sheepshaver» fonctionne sans problème dans «El Capitan 10.11», témoin cette capture montrant la fenêtre de l'émulateur incluse dans un bout de mon Bureau et incluant elle-même une fenêtre du navigateur «Classilla» affichant le message de *melaure*  dans ce fil de «MacGé» :




Cet émulateur codé par le Français _Gwénolé Beauchesne - _quoique plus développé depuis belle lurette - continue de braver vaillamment l'adversité croissante constituée par les nouveaux environnements d'OS X...

Pour des informations plus pointues concernant ce logiciel, voir le « Temple » de l'émulation  : ☞*Emaculation*☜ gardé par deux universitaires _bataves _dont je n'ai jamais cherché à tester si la bonhomie affichée inclut ou exclut la faculté de plaisanterie - non que l'envie ne m'en ait point point, tant l'intitulé de leur site incline l'esprit à un lapsus évocateur de péripéties _saturnales _; mais parce qu'un _je ne sais quoi _m'a prévenu que des _saillies gauloises_ risquaient fort de ne pas être jugées très _catholiques_ en terres _protestantes_...





​


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2016)

Excellent, merci pour le clin d'oeil !

C'est donc qu'il a respecté les guidelines d'Apple à la lettre. Bon boulot !


----------

